# How do you think Cavewomen would have communicated?



## Garro (May 16, 2013)

Okay I realize our understanding of how Cavepeople acted is pretty low, but from a woman's perspective considering how women are all about communicating and talking how do you think cavewomen would've before the advent of language? Would they just sit around grunting at each other? Or help each other in some way? 

I watched a video on Cavemen and one part the cavemen captured a cavewoman from a different tribe and once they brought her back the other cave women were not very happy and they said the other cave women could kill the new one, you think it likely? 

Silly topic I know but after I watched the video I was curious and figured maybe ladies here have some idea on how cave women would act, lol.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

i would think since spoken language may have been limited, then being very observant would be a crucial skill. you would need to be able to read your mates body language and anticipate his needs. routine and roles would be very defined and maybe even rigid so that that the need to communicate verbally would be limited. i would expect that children would spend a lot of time with and observing the behavior of adults so they would know what was expected of them. 

just a guess.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Easy answer, 
She would have communicated with a VERY big wooden weapon on her cavemans' head.
After that, she would have probably barbequed him.
Cheers


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Garro said:


> I watched a video on Cavemen and one part the cavemen captured a cavewoman from a different tribe and once they brought her back the other cave women were not very happy and they said the other cave women could kill the new one, you think it likely?


Were they actually cavemen or just actors?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

oko said:


> How could they be actual cavemen? They went extinct with the dinosaurs.


sigh ... so wrong ...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Her communication would have been running away at the first possible moment if she thought her life was in danger from the other cavewomen.

I don't know about then, but now, if a woman was forced into an unknown household, that her own native tounge was not used, she'd try to communicate by mime/actions. I think that if it was a non-threatening environment, most women would try to help out. If it was kid-napping, threatening, one would assume the women in the household were "in on the kidnapping" and the captured woman would keep to herself and not try to communicate at all.


----------

